# Day 6: The Caves



## smacdonald (Jan 18, 2009)

Copied from my blog.

--

Day six saw us heading from Girraween to the small township of The Caves, just north of Rockhampton. We camped at a campground there, where I discovered that the tent I had brought with me lacked any tent poles. Good work, Stewart.

In the morning we spent a few minutes poking around an area of limestone scree. We saw a number of skinks species in the one area. The vegetated fringes were inhabited by _Carlia schmeltzii_. The rocky areas contains _Morethia taeniopleura_ and _Eulamprus tenuis_. A fallen tree in the middle had some _Cryptoblepharus pulcher_ running up and down it, but I didn't manage to get any photos of them.





Habitat of _Morethia taeniopleura_ and _Eulamprus tenuis_ in the rocky areas, _Carlia schmeltzii_ in the forested edges, and _Cryptoblepharus pulcher_ on a fallen tree in the centre. 






_Eulamprus tenuis_






_Eulamprus tenuis_






_Morethia taeniopleura_






_Carlia schmeltzii_






_Carlia schmeltzii_






_Carlia schmeltzii_ leg mites​
At night we went for a drive and a walk.





Coastal carpet snake (_Morelia spilota mcdowelli_) on the road. He scooted off and disappeared into the bush as we got near him






_Gehyra dubia_






_Oedura monilis_






Green tree frog (_Litoria caerulea_)






Salmon-striped frog (_Limnodynastes salmini_)​
From here we headed towards Charters Towers.


----------



## snocodile (Jan 18, 2009)

great photos


----------



## shane14 (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the re-gen tail on that velvet


----------



## krusty (Jan 18, 2009)

cool pics,it is a nice spot for herping.


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 18, 2009)

Woah! Nice findings love that carpet!


----------



## wizz (Jan 18, 2009)

love the salmini.........did you find any storr's?


----------

